# Singapore Transit Visa to switch flights.



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Hi there, 

I am on a visitor visa in Australia and my 3 months stay is going to complete. As per my visa, I have to leave this country when my 3 months complete and I can come again to extend my 3 months stay. 

For instance, I will take a flight from Australia to Singapore and within 24 hours I will take a second flight from Singapore to Australia. I will be under Airport boundary only. In this case, do I need any visa in advance? I mean "Transit Visa" or any special visa?

PS: I will book my return ticket in advance.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am on a visitor visa in Australia and my 3 months stay is going to complete. As per my visa, I have to leave this country when my 3 months complete and I can come again to extend my 3 months stay.
> 
> ...


So you want to do a Visa Run ?

Singapore Will NOT ALLOW IT.

As you are coming from Au and going back to Au, thats a classical Visa Run.

90% you wont be allowed to board.
And the 9%, On arrival, you could be sent off to your country of Origin - India.
And if you got away with it, the last 1%, Immigration Australia can see through your ruse and refuse entry to you.

How to overcome this ?
Try to find some way to extend your visa in Au.
Or go to a nearby place, and make it a visit, for few days, not a visa run.
Get an Onward ticket to India.
Go to India and return back.
Don't get into the black book of immigration authorities.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

OnlyAustralia said:


> I really appreciate your reply as I able to know a new term "Visa Run". In addition, there are only a few people in this world who reply a query with multiple solutions. Hats off, to your effort.
> 
> Coming to the main point, I am finding some solutions to extend my stay for around 3 months and the only known solution is (which I already mentioned and which) you called is "Visa Run".
> 
> ...


I see you have tried to flatter me .. 

But, no, I can't advice on any fool proof method for visa runs. 

If you take my word, unless you hold a Good passport, like US, or UK, and travel to a nearby country and return, the chances of your being denied entry is a high as the sun coming up tomorrow.

99%, any Immigration in this region will see through your ruse, Unless you flew back home and returned. HOME = the country that says you are a citizen of, in your passport.

Again, no, I can't rescue you.

Though don't let that stop you from trying. Or try staying in Indonesia or Thailand for more than a week.

And hope the Airlines buy your ruse of holiday.

Airlines in this side of the world often get penalised for hauling back passengers who are denied entry on arrival, so your arrival in, say, Thailand, sees you being denied, the Airline is in a fix, 

- do they fly you to Australia (which they can't- as the passport you hold is Indian, and there is no guarantee that Australia will let you in .. )
or 
- do they fly you to India, but you didn't pay for that flight, plus not all airlines have flights to India.

Hence the safe choice, refuse boarding unless you fly back home.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

simonsays said:


> I see you have tried to flatter me ..
> 
> But, no, I can't advice on any fool proof method for visa runs.
> 
> ...


It means a person has only two choices:

1. He tries to extend his stay from Australia only.
2. He goes to the home country and spends minimum 1 week there and again come back to Australia.

Am I right?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

OnlyAustralia said:


> It means a person has only two choices:
> 
> 1. He tries to extend his stay from Australia only.
> 2. He goes to the home country and spends minimum 1 week there and again come back to Australia.
> ...


Yes, and No, 

If you hold a respected passport, like EU, US, then consider a visa RUN.

Otherwise, 

1, Try and Extend while in Australia
2, Go back home (sorry if that sounds crude .. ) and return back to Australia. 1 week or longer, I don't know, that's for Australia Immigration to decide I guess.

There is another option: Ask the Sub - Cons in Australia, how they do visa extension. I am sure there are enough forums to discuss such matters


----------

